# Electric Violin / Viola



## CLR

Hi,
Just discovered this site which looks really interesting!! I am really after a bit of advice, hopefully this is the right place! I have been playing violin since I was 7 now 21 and viola for about 8 years. Since going to uni I have had a lot more fun just playing my instruments and have been investigating getting an electric instrument, but this is my dilemma! I originally just looked at violins but have played more viola at uni but still play quite a bit of violin as well... I have found a music shop where I can try the different instruments. So I was just wondering if anyone had any pointers as to whether to think about a violin or viola... I have also looked at a five string violin but not sure whether this is just a novelty or whether it would help as I would then be able to play both!
Any ideas as to what to do or think about would be brilliant!
Thank you


----------



## PetrB

Completely prejudiced by this piece, and its performer, Tracy Silverman, and the performer's instrument... a six stringed electric violin, the additional two strings going into viola / 'cello territory. Note too, in the third clip, the ergonomics of his ax, no longer held beneath the chin.
John Adams ~ Dharma at Big Sur














I have a hunch this piece is going to remain in the repertoire for a while, implying that other works will be written for such an instrument, and particularly, likely for Mr. Silverman.

Nico Muhly's Seeing is Believing is also for a six-string electric violin and chamber orchestra, composed for Thomas Gould and the Aurora Orchestra.





Seems the six-string is predominating in the classical arena... draw your own conclusions.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HEres another six string video, the "violectra," the instrument that Brett Dean wrote his second violin concerto (or first electric violin concerto?) for.


----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> HEres another six string video, the "violectra," the instrument that Brett Dean wrote his second violin concerto (or first electric violin concerto?) for.


... and here is the Brett Dean 1st violin concerto and a very nice piece it is, too.


----------



## sonicboom

I have one of the Yamaha SILENT violins. I would definitely recommend trying as many different instruments as you can. When I was shopping (albeit this was years ago), there were a lot of electrics out there that felt and sounded bizarre.

Personally I didn't feel the five-strings did quite as good of a job feeling and sounding like a violin. That doesn't sound like it would be a problem for you since you are bridging that viola/violin gap anyway. 

Whichever way you end up going find a guitarist with a good collection of classic amps and effect pedals. Its a lot of fun to play around.


----------

